

Twitter marketing tools - rawseo
http://www.rawseo.com/news/2009/02/19/top-5-twitter-marketing-tools/

======
swombat
Worth noting that, for my part, I immediately unfollow anyone who sends me an
automated (or otherwise mass-produced) thank you DM when I follow them.

